# new J2 lighting kit?



## robunimog12 (Nov 30, 2012)

Just saw a new lighting kit from Moebius for the J2 on a couple different websites, but nothing on the moebius site. 
I think cultmans site was one of them, and it said december 2012 release.
Has anyone seen this yet?
Just got a J2 and was thinking of lighting it, so this would be a good thing.
Any reviews yet?
Thats all for now.:tongue:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We had a short widow of time to get this produced, we had very little response through distributors on it. They ALL shipped this week, unless there is some huge demand again it's just a one shot product that's really not part of our standard line. It makes no sense for us to promote a product that is sold out and most likely won't be produced again.

I'm sure some will think that if we pushed the product more, maybe there would have been more interest. Problem is, we sell 99% of our products through hobby distributors. When they don't order, we can't justify putting in large quantities of a product we're unsure of. The idea to do this came from the metal J2 from last year. All the work was done, all we had to do was package. Except no battery power!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Does this mean if preorders, like on Culttvman's site, are sold out, we are out of luck?


----------



## robunimog12 (Nov 30, 2012)

Gotcha. Makes sense.
Havent started the J-2 yet, but looks like a great kit and will be fun to build.Thanks.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

An alternative:Voodoo FX


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

I pre-ordered mine from cult tv man about six months ago. I just got word he was suppose to have them on 12-10 and be shipping as soon as he got them. Still have not got word it has been shipped but I've ordered things from him before so I'm not worried about getting it.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I just got word today about TOS E light kit so I am sure you will hear from him very shortly.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

bigobear said:


> I pre-ordered mine from cult tv man about six months ago. I just got word he was suppose to have them on 12-10 and be shipping as soon as he got them. Still have not got word it has been shipped but I've ordered things from him before so I'm not worried about getting it.


I just got an email from Cult yesterday stating that the light kits were being shipped, but are already on backorder with a long wait list for more. If they've already shipped what was ordered from Moebius, I can't imagine how they will fill the backorders if there are no more to be had. It's been so long since I ordered the light kit, I'd practically forgotten about it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I bought my lighting set from Tower Hobbies. It costs more than Cult but it has free shipping and you can use the frequent Tower save $X dollars offeres and it comes out cheaper. They may be sold out now too.


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

Just got an e-mail that my lighting kit shipped from cult


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I just recieved my Lighting kits from Moebius!! Very slick packaging!!Again, I am honered to have my Model on the box AND as a mini poster in the instruction sheet!!













Excellent work again team Moebius!!!

Regards,
Mark Myers


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool! congrats! That's really neat.


You don't really need _anybody's_ light kit for the interior of the J2.
I used Henry's fusion core, Stan's sound module..but I did my own interior lights..take a look:









Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The thing for me is I needed a fusion core... so right away thats a chunk o change since I am not going to try to make one myself. So for me the Moebius set was a good fit. Plus its pre-assembled. I do not do well with soldering and electronics and the fact that it is preassembled is a plus. It also solves (for me) the power of powering everything all at once. I had purchased some cheap battery powered LEDs but it was going to be awkward using those and a fusion core.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Waiting for mine to come. I to am not good with electronics and that sort so this is perfect for me also. I bought the Voodoofx one and found it to complicated for me and never figured it out. its still in its package. Love the packaging.


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

Just got mine in. It looks nice. Great instructions and looks like it will be fun to build. I will post a photo later. I have a model on the bench now, so when I finish this will be the next kit I start.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Awesome. Let us know how it goes. I bought the kit as soon as it came out a few years back, cut out a few parts and then put it away until I could get some lights...


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Moebius said:


> ...unless there is some huge demand again it's just a one shot product that's really not part of our standard line. It makes no sense for us to promote a product that is sold out and most likely won't be produced again.


That really sux...I always find out too late...I missed out on the Flying Sub 1/35 scale kit. It's gone! Wow. If ya don't get it right when it's released, ya lose out...



Moebius said:


> ...Problem is, we sell 99% of our products through hobby distributors. When they don't order, we can't justify putting in large quantities of a product we're unsure of.


And, for that reason, I have pretty much given up on these "collectible" kits, that come and go. I do love my J2, and plan on getting the launch pad eventually. My budget is based on my retirement pension which is minimal.

If I can't light my J-2 , so be it. It is still a fantastic model!

Doug


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Radiodugger said:


> That really sux...I always find out too late...I missed out on the Flying Sub 1/35 scale kit. It's gone! Wow. If ya don't get it right when it's released, ya lose out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry at TSDS has a universal lighting system that costs about the same as the Moebius kit. And he probably still has the fusion core lighting system in stock as well. So don't give up hope.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

This kit is great for guys that have little or no experience with model electronics & lighting. The kit was designed around our original lighting kit & is in my eyes a great bang for your buck. Thank you Moebius for bring this out to market for all J2 builders & fans to enjoy... Randy


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fxshop said:


> This kit is great for guys that have little or no experience with model electronics & lighting. The kit was designed around our original lighting kit & is in my eyes a great bang for your buck. Thank you Moebius for bring this out to market for all J2 builders & fans to enjoy... Randy


 
Yeah Man!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

So Randy,..if you were in on the R&D..and since Moebius won't re-release the kit...Maybe you should offer a plug-n-play J2 kit?

Steve


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

I have made a few "custom" plug & play kits for clients in the past but have no intrest in producing a "production" version...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, no intrest in a J2 light kit...never mind..how's titanic working out?


Steve


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

CultTVMan has a few in stock now. I ordered one. However, he says when these are gone, they are gone. So if you're interested, grab it quick.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Here is a link to order the kit http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Jupiter-2-Light-Kit-from-Moebius-Models_p_2399.html

Get them before there all gone... Its a great kit for the J2... Randy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tower still has it in stock too


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We announced the lighting kit over a year ago. Most of our distributors had no interest and had no plans on ordering. CultTVMan stepped up and placed an order large enough to make it happen. I it wasn't for him, the kit probably would have never came out. When we have no real distributor interest, we really have to examine whether or not it's a good choice to produce a product.

We took orders for 8 months on this, and we produced what we had orders for. Unfortunately, we can't forecast items like this and put stock in when distributors won't even solicit the product. It wasn't limited. And to answer about the Flying Sub, that wasn't limited either. It was in our line for 3 years. It will be run again, but it needed a break. Hope this makes some sort of sense!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Sure does, and thanks for the info. I understand your position. I too hope to get a Flying Sub in the future, so hope it gets re-distributed, but also understand what it takes for you. I am just glad I was able to get the J2 light kit when CultTVMan got more in. I was really looking forward to this kit, but due to budget was unable to pre-order and be sure I would have the money in time. I basically had to splurge to get this and am glad I did.Even if it became a limited kit, it is much appreciated for us LIS fans.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Big Bad Toy Store also has it in stock, just in case they go from CultTVman.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I ordered one from Tower Hobbies. With their 10.00 discount off their list price and free shipping, it was the best price I could find. It should arrive just after Christmas.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Yeah Man!


This is why I got this kit; I needed something simple and prepackaged and I think it's a good value. I received mine a few days ago!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just got a shipping update from Tower Hobbies. It looks like my lighting kit will be here before Christmas after all! I'll have my "Christmas lighting" just in time!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tower is really good to deal with. The volume of kits and model related items that they handle has increased greatly over the years. Way back they just handled the basic stuff like Revell or Tamiya. I have found their every day prices to be very competitive even compared to some of the overseas discount places like Lucky Models, and their customer service is top notch. I recently ordered a kit from Tower, and received a totally different kit instead. A call to their toll free help line quickly resolved the issue and they not only sent me the correct kit but told me to just keep the incorrect one ( was a Red Tails movie two in one kit with a P-51 and Messerschmitt). If you get on Tower's email list, they always have various offers for X dollars off an order over Y amount, free shipping, etc.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Mine just shipped from CultTVman.

UPDATE: Just received on 12/24.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I received mine from CultTVman on Christmas Eve, absolutely perfect for the 47 yr old idiot with no electronic experience. Lol


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My only complaint is that while the instructions are clear about drilling holes for the various LEDs they don't say how big. They point out not to make the holes too big, or too deep, but they don't say what diameter holes to drill.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> My only complaint is that while the instructions are clear about drilling holes for the various LEDs they don't say how big. They point out not to make the holes too big, or too deep, but they don't say what diameter holes to drill.


I made the same observation, but you could always take a drill bit and put it next the the LED to approximate which bit would be the best fit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Gemini1999 said:


> I made the same observation, but you could always take a drill bit and put it next the the LED to approximate which bit would be the best fit.


Yes ultimately that is what you will have to do. I have not looked to see if all the LEDs are the same size, etc. A rather odd omission as the instructions seem pretty good for the most part. 

You might think the set is overly expensive but it really is not considering how much stuff you get (fusion core, radar, consoles, stasis tubes, etc.) and having it mostly pre assembled and ready for installation...


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Yes ultimately that is what you will have to do. I have not looked to see if all the LEDs are the same size, etc. A rather odd omission as the instructions seem pretty good for the most part.
> 
> You might think the set is overly expensive but it really is not considering how much stuff you get (fusion core, radar, consoles, stasis tubes, etc.) and having it mostly pre assembled and ready for installation...


I was really impressed when I opened the box and looked everything over. Not to reflect on Moebius' level of quality, but my expectations were of something much more basic. I didn't know to expect colored LEDs, nor as many to place in all of the locations listed in the instruction sheet. The fusion core unit is a lot different than most of the ones that have been previously available. In addition, the fact that the kit includes an A/C adapter instead of relying on some sort of battery powered configuration, I really didn't mind paying the cost of the kit.

This is the first light kit that I've ever bought and I'm ever so thankful that Moebius and all those involved were able to create a light kit thst didn't require any soldering to put it together. Other than drilling holes to mount the lights, this truly is a "plug & play" kit!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

I got my J2 light kit from Cult today and it is indeed a very nice light kit from Moebius for the money. Thank you, Frank. You can pay up to $110 or more for the fusion core alone. However, I only have 1 very minor complaint. It is packaged in a 12x6 inch box and although the inner box is strong, all the electronics were crammed into this litttle box. I examined the nicely soldered circuit boards, LEDs and wires but putting it back in this little box was not easy. The electronics could get easily damaged being pressed about and the LEDs could bend and break off if you're heavy handed. But anyway, that is my observation, but other than that it is an awesome llight kit. I guess if you're worried about it, you could take everything out of the box and place it in a bigger box.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Gemini1999 said:


> I was really impressed when I opened the box and looked everything over. Not to reflect on Moebius' level of quality, but my expectations were of something much more basic. I didn't know to expect colored LEDs, nor as many to place in all of the locations listed in the instruction sheet. The fusion core unit is a lot different than most of the ones that have been previously available. In addition, the fact that the kit includes an A/C adapter instead of relying on some sort of battery powered configuration, I really didn't mind paying the cost of the kit.
> 
> This is the first light kit that I've ever bought and I'm ever so thankful that Moebius and all those involved were able to create a light kit thst didn't require any soldering to put it together. Other than drilling holes to mount the lights, this truly is a "plug & play" kit!


Does the kit light up the computer wall near the main hatch? I'm waiting for my order from Entertainment Earth.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I really like the slick packaging of this item. I am also very proud to have my Jupiter 2 model on the back of the box and the last page of the instruction sheet.

Möbebius has again hit a home run!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

liskorea317 said:


> Does the kit light up the computer wall near the main hatch? I'm waiting for my order from Entertainment Earth.


Yes I think so. It has two light up panels to the right of the air lock door


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

waiting on mine from cult, how does it look difficulty wise? is it based on the same type of connectors they used for the E lighting kit?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The set itself is pretty comprehensive and does require some basic modeling skills to modify the kit parts (drilling holes where specified). However, the instructions seem to be reasonably good for 1) an electronic lighting set and 2) Moebius, who can have some less than thorough instructions. 

The electronics themselves are all pre assembled up to the point you have to plug in the various wires to the boards. But, again, things are labeled and the instructions are good. This should not be an issue.

Probably the most complicated part of the set will be integrating the lighting instructions into the kit's general building instructions. You probably want to go through all the kit parts and drill out the holes for the lights and understand where the lights will go, then go back and paint and build the kit interior up to the points where you fix the lights in place.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Yes I think so. It has two light up panels to the right of the air lock door


Thanks! I'm glad I ordered the kit!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well it looks like the Cult man has run out of the light kits again. And it states "not for sale." on his site. He wasn't kidding when he said when they run out he won't be getting any more. Unless of course if Moebius reissues a second batch. I can see these selling for more on Ebay now.


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

djnick66 said:


> My only complaint is that while the instructions are clear about drilling holes for the various LEDs they don't say how big. They point out not to make the holes too big, or too deep, but they don't say what diameter holes to drill.


A good way to find out the drill size is to use a drill hole gage. They sell them at Home Depot. Its just a plastic gage with different holes and the size of the bit needed.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The problem with using a drill size in the instructions is that we can never be sure if what is sourced for the original prototype will be the exact same size as the production version. We didn't want to take the chance the drill size would be wrong if an LED was changed from the set we based the instructions on. But honestly, you can't figure out what size to drill a hole if you have the part in front of you? Personally, I think I'd be measuring anything before I drilled anyways!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I can figure it out but since I have to go buy some larger individual bits its nice to know roughly what they are. Most other sets that have you drill a hole give a recommendation. Just an observation...


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

It appears that Cult will be getting a new batch of these light kits but the price went up from 139.95 to 159.95 so this is a very hot item now. But it's really worth any price. I don't think Moebius knew they were going to hit a home-run out of the park with this 1. But, it happens. Moebius, you rock!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

There are a.couple of J2 lighting kits on eBay for 139.95 (not including shipping). I checked Tower Hobbies, which is where I ordered mine, their price has changed to 141.95 and their stock status says "order pending".

I'm very glad I didn't drag my feet on this one...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

If Tower is out, they are out until we run more. If we run more, but we'll know soon. Problem with electronics is we have to run a minimum order quantity. And at this point we have no where near the orders for that many. But don't panic, I feel we're going to have to do it in the next month or so, so don't overpay for one. SRP is $169.95 though, so even at $139 it's not bad!


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Very pleased with my kit from CultTVman. Glad I hadn't started my Moebius J2 before I got the light kit.

Now, if one can be planned also for the upcoming Robot kit that would be another awesome addition (hint hint)!


----------



## sapper36 (Jul 4, 2008)

Has anyone addressed the 24 lights vs 32 windows question on the fusion core? IE WHY & how it looks - Thought I saw this but can't find the thread when I search.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

bigobear said:


> A good way to find out the drill size is to use a drill hole gage. They sell them at Home Depot. Its just a plastic gage with different holes and the size of the bit needed.


Something that I do is use a scrap piece of plastic and drill a hole with a bit that looks to be the right size. I then check to see if the led fits, if it doesn't I go to the next size and check again.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

sapper36 said:


> Has anyone addressed the 24 lights vs 32 windows question on the fusion core? IE WHY & how it looks - Thought I saw this but can't find the thread when I search.


The original SPFX 'hero' had six light bulbs spinning inside the fusion core. It wasn't until much later that they replaced the spinning stuff for a chaser type light system. The change is obvious.


----------



## robunimog12 (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, I finally decided to order a lighting kit before they are all gone and no longer available.
Kit arrived and it looks like it will be a nice add on. 
One question.
Is it possible to run the lights off an internal battery? Say a bank of 4 AA batteries?
The transformer that comes with the kit is 6volt.
Just a thought, I have no idea when I will start this kit , just getting all the ducks in order.
Rob.:wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't even start. Just do what the kit wants. you will either fry it or shorten it's life...no wonder the lighting guys are so crabby...lol

Steve


----------



## D B R (May 30, 2009)

If the transformer is 6 volts DC, the batteries would have to be hooked up in series.
If its 6 volts AC, the batteries would not work.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

D B R said:


> If the transformer is 6 volts DC, the batteries would have to be hooked up in series.
> If its 6 volts AC, the batteries would not work.


Unless it's the freakiest, weirdest wall wart transformer in the world it's delivering 6 volts DC. Heck, even if it *is* the freakiest, weirdest wall wart in the world, there's got to be a full-wave rectifier on the circuit board to provide DC power to the LEDs so hooking up DC batteries should still work.


----------



## Mr. Engineer (Jan 17, 2013)

+1 with PaulBo.

Batteries are great but you must remember to REMOVE them after play or else they will vomit all kinds of nasty gooey chemicals, destroying and turning every metal parts to green pufts, leaving a nasty trail of black/dark brown rusted parts. And Engineers hate cleaning those.

Plus, if all fails, don't forget to check the flux capacitor.:tongue:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Phew! Glad Chow confirmed my statement - I took a couple of electronics classes in college which taught me just enough to be dangerous. 

Most of my electrical experience is designing electric heating elements, which I've done for the past 30 years - of course it doesn't always translate to lighting systems.

Definitely agree on the corroded batteries. Can't even count the number of connectors I've had to wire brush to clean out corrosion. It seems like batteries are better than they used to be in terms of resisting leaks.


----------



## jimpeachey (May 25, 2013)

Does anyone have an instruction kit for the J2 lights? Ill build my own lighting kit as i go along nut need to know what it si that i should be lighting. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Jim you can light it how you want to. There's enough reference material out there that will give you a good idea on what to light. Especially on this board. I'm planning on getting the lighting kit most likely this weekend. If you still haven't found someone to send you the instructions, I'll PDF them and email them to you.


----------

